# Heimkino Einrichtung



## Leandros (24. April 2011)

Moin, 

da mein Heimkino Nr. 1 jetzt steht, ist Nr. 2 an der Reihe. Alles etwas kleiner. In dem Segment kenne ich mich nicht so aus, deswegen frage ich euch. 

Ich möchte in einem, relativ kleinem, Dachzimmer eine Heimkino einrichten. Dazu gehört 


Beamer (bevorzugt 1080p oder höher)
Leinwand
Sound Anlage (5.1, bei guter Qualität reicht auch 2.1)
HTPC / Server (ähnlich einer NAS | Blu-Ray Laufwerk Pflicht!)

Bei den Komponenten möchte ich drauf achten, das alles relativ kleine ist, da einfach nicht viel Platz vorhanden ist. Alternativ zu Beamer und Leinwand kann auch ein, großer (!), Fernseher dienen, kenn mich da allerdings nicht aus. 
Das Schwierigste wird das aufhängen der Leinwand / Beamer sein, da es unterm Dach ist und die Wände schräg sind. 

Könnt ihr mir da Helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2011)

Wie groß ist denn "ein großer Fernseher" ?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Naja. 2m?! 
Scherz beseite. Er sollte halt groß Genug sein um Kino Feeling aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

Ja gut, wenn Du 1m weit wegsitzt, reicht dafür ein 24 Zöller - wenn Du 6m wegsitzt, wäre selbst ein 50 Zöller zu klein. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, was DU unter groß verstehst und was für DICH ein "relativ kleines Dachzimmer" ist - nachher ist das 10x6m groß, was für MICH schon riesig wäre als großstädtischer Durchschnittsbewohner - da hat jeder unter 5000€ Montaseinkommen nicht mal ein Wohnzimmer in der Größe   Aber Du bist vlt Millionär und lebst in ner Villa, oder Du lebst vlt. aufm Land, wo Bauland billig und die Häuser selbst von Straßenkehrern daher 3x so groß sind wie das Haus von nem Bankdirektor aus Köln   

Also: ca. Maße des Zimmers, und wie weit sitzt Du dann weg? Aber selbst dann: es gibt Leute, die gerne im Kino in Reihe 1 sitzen, andere lieber in der Mitte oder hinten... Zu welcher Sorte gehörst Du?


Budget wäre btw auch mal ne Sache, die man wissen müßte


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Gut. Ich habe vor ca. 3m von der Projektionsfläche (sei es Leinwand oder Fernseher) wegzusitzen. Das Dachzimmer ist 3,75mx4,80m, hat eine Maximale Deckenhöhe von 2,65m. Auf der Linken Seite (wo der Fernseher / Leinwand sein soll) geht die Decke ab 75cm Wandhöhe, in einem ca. 40° Winkel nach oben. 

Im Kino sitze ich eher lieber in der Mitte. Würde aber auch gerne vorne Sitzen, wenn man da keine Nackenstarre bekommen würde. 

Budget ist erstmal noch nicht Festgelegt. Preiswert wie möglich.


----------



## blackedition94 (25. April 2011)

Also bei mir sind es auch 3 Meter Abstand bis zum Bild, und ohne Beamer bekomme ich da kein Kino Feeling . Ich habe mir daher einen Full-hd Beamer geholt . Dazu habe ich einen onkyo av-Reciever und dem großen Bose 5.1 soundsystem gepackt. Da kommt Eig ganz ordentlich Kino Feeling auf, sowas würde ich dir empfehlen.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Was hast du für ein Beamer?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

Also, ich sitz 3m weg von meinem 40 Zoll LCD - und das ist mir groß genug. Etwas größer wäre noch ok, aber für mich wäre es sogar eher unangenehm, wenn da eine doppelt so große Leinwand wäre und ich dann quasi immer in die "Ecken" schauen muss. Und man würde dann auch die "Pixel" viel deutlicher sehen ^^  Sicher, dass nicht ein 50-60 Zöller LCD/Plasma völlig reicht? und machen Beamer nicht auch Geräusche wegen der Kühlung, stört das dann nich grad in einem "kleinen" Zimmer ?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Welchen Empfiehlst du dann?


----------



## Per4mance (25. April 2011)

bei ner bildgröße von 50"-60" würd ich nen panasnic plasma nehmen. hat auch das bessere kino bild als nen lcd. ausserdem isser billiger als lcd.

hab selber nen panasonic plasma und würd/werde mir immer wieder einen kaufen

und an die größe gewöhnt man sich. wenn man viel hd oder fullhd anschaut werden 42" auf 2,30 schnell zu klein(wie bei mir)


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

Jo, die Panasonic Plasmas sollen sehr gut sein. Musst aber trotzdem mal durchrechnen, was günstiger ist, und bei nem Plasma musst Du ggf. auch erst ein paar Tage das Teil "warmlaufen" lassen, um 100%ig ein Einbrennen zu verhindern, wobei das bei Deinem scheinbaren zweck vermutlich eh egal ist, da Du offenbar weder Senderlogos noch feststehende HUDs oder Spielemenüs über Stunden am Stück auf dem Display haben wirst.


----------



## Per4mance (26. April 2011)

ja ich hab meinen Plasma noch "eingefahren". sind aber nur nen paar sachen man beachten musste. weiss garnicht ob das bei den neuen panels auch noch so ist. man muss eig nur den kontrast/helligkeit runterdrehen und bei 16:9 die balken wegzoomen. das aber nur die erstn 100 std.

das was viele als einbrennen sehen is nen nachleuchten das hab ich auch ab und zu is aber nix besonderes.


stromverbrauch zwischen lcd und plasma is auch so ne sache. der lcd braucht immer die angegebene wattzahl und nen plasma brauch nur volle watt wenn nen helles bild ist. also wenn man nnur filme und serien schaut is das nen witz. bei dem nachmittagsprogramm und viel wintersport isses dann mehr.


----------



## philippe27 (15. Mai 2011)

Hoi
Ich habe auch so wie dein Dachzimmer, mein Zimmer. Die Grösse beträgt ca. 6,3m x 4,5m x 3,2m (l x b x h)
In einem Teil meines Zimmers, habe ich mein kleines Heimkino eingerichtet. Der Heimkinoraum beträgt 2,2m x 4,4m. 
Auf der Rechten Seite des TVs habe ich eine Deckenhöhe von 85cm und auf der Linken Seite 3,2m, Also ne ziemlich starke Steigung

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. (Leider keine gute Quali)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der TV ist ein Panasonic XT P50VT20 3D 50"
Der Reciever ist ein Denon AVR 2311
Der BD Player ist ein Panasonic DMT300
Eine Playstation 3 Slim steht auch noch da
Und das 5.0 LS System ist ein B&W der 600er Serie

Die Wand an der die Geräte hängen, ist eine selbst gebaute Holzwand.


----------

